# Buntspecht



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone had any pictures and information about the Belgian Warmblood Buntspecht? I can't seem to find much info by googleing him, so I thought I would tap the minds of the awesome powers of HF members.


----------

